# Gentoo ignores static ip on eth1

## brent_weaver

Hello all... I am trying to figure out why my G2 system ignores static IP on eth1. It defaults to dhcp. Here is /etc/conf.d/net

```

# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /usr/share/doc/openrc*/net.example* and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

config_eth0="dhcp"

config_eth1="192.168.56.50 netmask 255.255.255.0 brd 192.168.56.255"

routes_eth1="default via 192.168.56.1"

mybox conf.d # ifconfig eth1

eth1: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 192.168.56.101  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 192.168.56.255

        inet6 fe80::a00:27ff:fe00:7594  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        ether 08:00:27:00:75:94  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 128  bytes 13917 (13.5 KiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 98  bytes 12970 (12.6 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

```

What did I do wrong?

----------

## audiodef

Take config_eth0="dhcp" out.

----------

## brent_weaver

Hey there, thank you VERY much for your response but that did not work. 

```

mybox ~ # cat /etc/conf.d/net

# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /usr/share/doc/openrc*/net.example* and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

config_eth1="192.168.56.50 netmask 255.255.255.0 brd 192.168.56.255"

routes_eth1="default via 192.168.56.1"

mybox ~ # ifconfig -a

eth0: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 10.0.2.15  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 10.0.2.255

        inet6 fe80::a00:27ff:fe73:b50d  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        ether 08:00:27:73:b5:0d  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 4  bytes 1325 (1.2 KiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 18  bytes 1757 (1.7 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

eth1: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 192.168.56.101  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 192.168.56.255

        inet6 fe80::a00:27ff:fe00:7594  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        ether 08:00:27:00:75:94  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 169  bytes 17987 (17.5 KiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 116  bytes 16337 (15.9 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 16436

        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0

        inet6 ::1  prefixlen 128  scopeid 0x10<host>

        loop  txqueuelen 0  (Local Loopback)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

sit0: flags=193<UP,RUNNING,NOARP>  mtu 1480

        inet6 ::127.0.0.1  prefixlen 96  scopeid 0x90<compat,host>

        sit  txqueuelen 0  (IPv6-in-IPv4)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 7  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

mybox ~ # 

```

Please advise. Thanks!

----------

## NeddySeagoon

brent_weaver,

Do you have a /etc/init.d/net.eth1 symlink (to net.lo) or is something else bringing eth1 up and not consulting the net file ?

----------

## brent_weaver

Thanks for the resonse, yes I do:

```

mybox init.d # pwd    

/etc/init.d

mybox init.d # ls -la net.eth1

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 6 Dec 22 15:18 net.eth1 -> net.lo

```

Thanks!

----------

## NeddySeagoon

brent_weaver,

Please put your dmesg on a pastebin - there may be some hints there.

----------

## gabrielg

Also, are you using openrc and, if so, which version? I remember there being parenthesis at some point in the past, e.g., 

```
config_eth1=("your options")
```

 as opposed to 

```
config_eth1="your options"
```

Like, NeddySeagoon said - dmesg will help, let us know what your /var/log/messages says if you don't find anything in dmesg (should be the same, but just in case).

----------

## brent_weaver

dmesg output:

```

mybox ~ # dmesg

[    0.000000] Initializing cgroup subsys cpuset

[    0.000000] Initializing cgroup subsys cpu

[    0.000000] Linux version 3.5.7-gentoo (root@livecd) (gcc version 4.5.4 (Gentoo 4.5.4 p1.0, pie-0.4.7) ) #2 SMP Sat Dec 22 14:56:03 EST 2012

[    0.000000] e820: BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x0000000000000000-0x000000000009fbff] usable

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x000000000009fc00-0x000000000009ffff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000000f0000-0x00000000000fffff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x0000000000100000-0x000000000ffeffff] usable

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x000000000fff0000-0x000000000fffffff] ACPI data

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000fffc0000-0x00000000ffffffff] reserved

[    0.000000] Notice: NX (Execute Disable) protection cannot be enabled: non-PAE kernel!

[    0.000000] DMI 2.5 present.

[    0.000000] DMI: innotek GmbH VirtualBox/VirtualBox, BIOS VirtualBox 12/01/2006

[    0.000000] e820: update [mem 0x00000000-0x0000ffff] usable ==> reserved

[    0.000000] e820: remove [mem 0x000a0000-0x000fffff] usable

[    0.000000] e820: last_pfn = 0xfff0 max_arch_pfn = 0x100000

[    0.000000] MTRR default type: uncachable

[    0.000000] MTRR variable ranges disabled:

[    0.000000] x86 PAT enabled: cpu 0, old 0x7040600070406, new 0x7010600070106

[    0.000000] CPU MTRRs all blank - virtualized system.

[    0.000000] initial memory mapped: [mem 0x00000000-0x01ffffff]

[    0.000000] Base memory trampoline at [c009b000] 9b000 size 16384

[    0.000000] init_memory_mapping: [mem 0x00000000-0x0ffeffff]

[    0.000000]  [mem 0x00000000-0x003fffff] page 4k

[    0.000000]  [mem 0x00400000-0x0fbfffff] page 2M

[    0.000000]  [mem 0x0fc00000-0x0ffeffff] page 4k

[    0.000000] kernel direct mapping tables up to 0xffeffff @ [mem 0x01ffa000-0x01ffffff]

[    0.000000] ACPI: RSDP 000e0000 00024 (v02 VBOX  )

[    0.000000] ACPI: XSDT 0fff0030 00034 (v01 VBOX   VBOXXSDT 00000001 ASL  00000061)

[    0.000000] ACPI: FACP 0fff00f0 000F4 (v04 VBOX   VBOXFACP 00000001 ASL  00000061)

[    0.000000] ACPI: DSDT 0fff0410 01B96 (v01 VBOX   VBOXBIOS 00000002 INTL 20100528)

[    0.000000] ACPI: FACS 0fff0200 00040

[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 0fff0240 001CC (v01 VBOX   VBOXCPUT 00000002 INTL 20100528)

[    0.000000] 0MB HIGHMEM available.

[    0.000000] 255MB LOWMEM available.

[    0.000000]   mapped low ram: 0 - 0fff0000

[    0.000000]   low ram: 0 - 0fff0000

[    0.000000] Zone ranges:

[    0.000000]   DMA      [mem 0x00010000-0x00ffffff]

[    0.000000]   Normal   [mem 0x01000000-0x0ffeffff]

[    0.000000]   HighMem  empty

[    0.000000] Movable zone start for each node

[    0.000000] Early memory node ranges

[    0.000000]   node   0: [mem 0x00010000-0x0009efff]

[    0.000000]   node   0: [mem 0x00100000-0x0ffeffff]

[    0.000000] On node 0 totalpages: 65407

[    0.000000] free_area_init_node: node 0, pgdat c18dac40, node_mem_map cfdef200

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 32 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 0 pages reserved

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 3951 pages, LIFO batch:0

[    0.000000]   Normal zone: 480 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   Normal zone: 60944 pages, LIFO batch:15

[    0.000000] Using APIC driver default

[    0.000000] ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x4008

[    0.000000] SMP: Allowing 1 CPUs, 0 hotplug CPUs

[    0.000000] Found and enabled local APIC!

[    0.000000] nr_irqs_gsi: 16

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 000000000009f000 - 00000000000a0000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000000a0000 - 00000000000f0000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000

[    0.000000] e820: [mem 0x10000000-0xfffbffff] available for PCI devices

[    0.000000] setup_percpu: NR_CPUS:8 nr_cpumask_bits:8 nr_cpu_ids:1 nr_node_ids:1

[    0.000000] PERCPU: Embedded 13 pages/cpu @cfdde000 s30464 r0 d22784 u53248

[    0.000000] pcpu-alloc: s30464 r0 d22784 u53248 alloc=13*4096

[    0.000000] pcpu-alloc: [0] 0 

[    0.000000] Built 1 zonelists in Zone order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 64895

[    0.000000] Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda3

[    0.000000] PID hash table entries: 1024 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

[    0.000000] Dentry cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

[    0.000000] Inode-cache hash table entries: 16384 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

[    0.000000] __ex_table already sorted, skipping sort

[    0.000000] Initializing CPU#0

[    0.000000] Initializing HighMem for node 0 (00000000:00000000)

[    0.000000] Memory: 248992k/262080k available (6670k kernel code, 12636k reserved, 2445k data, 452k init, 0k highmem)

[    0.000000] virtual kernel memory layout:

[    0.000000]     fixmap  : 0xfff16000 - 0xfffff000   ( 932 kB)

[    0.000000]     pkmap   : 0xff800000 - 0xffc00000   (4096 kB)

[    0.000000]     vmalloc : 0xd07f0000 - 0xff7fe000   ( 752 MB)

[    0.000000]     lowmem  : 0xc0000000 - 0xcfff0000   ( 255 MB)

[    0.000000]       .init : 0xc18e8000 - 0xc1959000   ( 452 kB)

[    0.000000]       .data : 0xc1683aae - 0xc18e7040   (2445 kB)

[    0.000000]       .text : 0xc1000000 - 0xc1683aae   (6670 kB)

[    0.000000] Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode...Ok.

[    0.000000] SLUB: Genslabs=15, HWalign=64, Order=0-3, MinObjects=0, CPUs=1, Nodes=1

[    0.000000] Hierarchical RCU implementation.

[    0.000000] NR_IRQS:2304 nr_irqs:256 16

[    0.000000] CPU 0 irqstacks, hard=cf808000 soft=cf80a000

[    0.000000] Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

[    0.000000] console [tty0] enabled

[    0.000000] Fast TSC calibration using PIT

[    0.000000] Detected 2015.131 MHz processor.

[    0.002001] Calibrating delay loop (skipped), value calculated using timer frequency.. 4030.26 BogoMIPS (lpj=2015131)

[    0.003503] pid_max: default: 32768 minimum: 301

[    0.004023] Security Framework initialized

[    0.004562] SELinux:  Initializing.

[    0.005013] SELinux:  Starting in permissive mode

[    0.005032] Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

[    0.005709] Initializing cgroup subsys cpuacct

[    0.006004] Initializing cgroup subsys freezer

[    0.006717] mce: CPU supports 0 MCE banks

[    0.007058] using mwait in idle threads.

[    0.007999] SMP alternatives: switching to UP code

[    0.026536] Freeing SMP alternatives: 24k freed

[    0.027007] ACPI: Core revision 20120320

[    0.028553] ACPI: setting ELCR to 0200 (from 0e20)

[    0.030026] weird, boot CPU (#0) not listed by the BIOS.

[    0.030713] SMP motherboard not detected.

[    0.031003] Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 0 I/O APICs

[    0.031997] SMP disabled

[    0.031997] Performance Events: unsupported p6 CPU model 42 no PMU driver, software events only.

[    0.032850] Brought up 1 CPUs

[    0.033000] Total of 1 processors activated (4030.26 BogoMIPS).

[    0.034233] RTC time: 16:34:43, date: 12/29/12

[    0.034816] NET: Registered protocol family 16

[    0.035088] kworker/u:0 (11) used greatest stack depth: 7348 bytes left

[    0.036229] ACPI: bus type pci registered

[    0.037195] PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfda26, last bus=0

[    0.037890] PCI: Using configuration type 1 for base access

[    0.038374] kworker/u:0 (39) used greatest stack depth: 7012 bytes left

[    0.047518] bio: create slab <bio-0> at 0

[    0.048233] ACPI: Added _OSI(Module Device)

[    0.048806] ACPI: Added _OSI(Processor Device)

[    0.049002] ACPI: Added _OSI(3.0 _SCP Extensions)

[    0.049999] ACPI: Added _OSI(Processor Aggregator Device)

[    0.050898] ACPI: EC: Look up EC in DSDT

[    0.051161] ACPI: Executed 1 blocks of module-level executable AML code

[    0.054550] ACPI: Interpreter enabled

[    0.054995] ACPI: (supports S0 S5)

[    0.056003] ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

[    0.060510] ACPI: No dock devices found.

[    0.060999] PCI: Ignoring host bridge windows from ACPI; if necessary, use "pci=use_crs" and report a bug

[    0.062087] ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (domain 0000 [bus 00-ff])

[    0.063201] pci_root PNP0A03:00: host bridge window [io  0x0000-0x0cf7] (ignored)

[    0.063218] pci_root PNP0A03:00: host bridge window [io  0x0d00-0xffff] (ignored)

[    0.063234] pci_root PNP0A03:00: host bridge window [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff] (ignored)

[    0.063249] pci_root PNP0A03:00: host bridge window [mem 0x10000000-0xffdfffff] (ignored)

[    0.063264] PCI: root bus 00: using default resources

[    0.064012] PCI host bridge to bus 0000:00

[    0.064605] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [io  0x0000-0xffff]

[    0.064994] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0x00000000-0xffffffff]

[    0.065699] pci 0000:00:00.0: [8086:1237] type 00 class 0x060000

[    0.066259] pci 0000:00:01.0: [8086:7000] type 00 class 0x060100

[    0.066820] pci 0000:00:01.1: [8086:7111] type 00 class 0x01018a

[    0.067246] pci 0000:00:01.1: reg 20: [io  0xd000-0xd00f]

[    0.067553] pci 0000:00:02.0: [80ee:beef] type 00 class 0x030000

[    0.068023] pci 0000:00:02.0: reg 10: [mem 0xe0000000-0xe0ffffff pref]

[    0.072012] pci 0000:00:03.0: [8086:100e] type 00 class 0x020000

[    0.072320] pci 0000:00:03.0: reg 10: [mem 0xf0000000-0xf001ffff]

[    0.072757] pci 0000:00:03.0: reg 18: [io  0xd010-0xd017]

[    0.073920] pci 0000:00:04.0: [80ee:cafe] type 00 class 0x088000

[    0.074276] pci 0000:00:04.0: reg 10: [io  0xd020-0xd03f]

[    0.074527] pci 0000:00:04.0: reg 14: [mem 0xf0400000-0xf07fffff]

[    0.074777] pci 0000:00:04.0: reg 18: [mem 0xf0800000-0xf0803fff pref]

[    0.075872] pci 0000:00:05.0: [8086:2415] type 00 class 0x040100

[    0.076081] pci 0000:00:05.0: reg 10: [io  0xd100-0xd1ff]

[    0.076165] pci 0000:00:05.0: reg 14: [io  0xd200-0xd23f]

[    0.076703] pci 0000:00:06.0: [106b:003f] type 00 class 0x0c0310

[    0.076993] pci 0000:00:06.0: reg 10: [mem 0xf0804000-0xf0804fff]

[    0.078683] pci 0000:00:07.0: [8086:7113] type 00 class 0x068000

[    0.079545] pci 0000:00:08.0: [8086:100e] type 00 class 0x020000

[    0.079911] pci 0000:00:08.0: reg 10: [mem 0xf0820000-0xf083ffff]

[    0.080365] pci 0000:00:08.0: reg 18: [io  0xd240-0xd247]

[    0.082621] pci 0000:00:0d.0: [8086:2829] type 00 class 0x010601

[    0.083064] pci 0000:00:0d.0: reg 10: [io  0xd248-0xd24f]

[    0.083585] pci 0000:00:0d.0: reg 18: [io  0xd258-0xd25f]

[    0.084096] pci 0000:00:0d.0: reg 20: [io  0xd270-0xd27f]

[    0.084362] pci 0000:00:0d.0: reg 24: [mem 0xf0840000-0xf0841fff]

[    0.085146] pci_bus 0000:00: on NUMA node 0

[    0.085169] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

[    0.085933]  pci0000:00: Unable to request _OSC control (_OSC support mask: 0x1e)

[    0.092652] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs *5 9 10 11)

[    0.094202] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 5 9 10 *11)

[    0.096073] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 5 9 *10 11)

[    0.098069] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 5 *9 10 11)

[    0.099991] vgaarb: device added: PCI:0000:00:02.0,decodes=io+mem,owns=io+mem,locks=none

[    0.100003] vgaarb: loaded

[    0.100994] vgaarb: bridge control possible 0000:00:02.0

[    0.102139] SCSI subsystem initialized

[    0.102818] libata version 3.00 loaded.

[    0.102905] ACPI: bus type usb registered

[    0.103068] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

[    0.103991] usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

[    0.104581] usbcore: registered new device driver usb

[    0.105159] Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.25.

[    0.105994] PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

[    0.106598] PCI: pci_cache_line_size set to 64 bytes

[    0.106841] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0x0009fc00-0x0009ffff]

[    0.106847] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0x0fff0000-0x0fffffff]

[    0.106990] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

[    0.107125] NetLabel: Initializing

[    0.107671] NetLabel:  domain hash size = 128

[    0.108002] NetLabel:  protocols = UNLABELED CIPSOv4

[    0.109000] NetLabel:  unlabeled traffic allowed by default

[    0.115505] pnp: PnP ACPI init

[    0.116005] ACPI: bus type pnp registered

[    0.116638] pnp 00:00: [bus 00-ff]

[    0.116641] pnp 00:00: [io  0x0cf8-0x0cff]

[    0.116643] pnp 00:00: [io  0x0000-0x0cf7 window]

[    0.116644] pnp 00:00: [io  0x0d00-0xffff window]

[    0.116646] pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff window]

[    0.116647] pnp 00:00: [mem 0x10000000-0xffdfffff window]

[    0.116698] pnp 00:00: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0a03 (active)

[    0.116712] pnp 00:01: [io  0x0060]

[    0.116714] pnp 00:01: [io  0x0064]

[    0.116716] pnp 00:01: [irq 1]

[    0.116744] pnp 00:01: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0303 (active)

[    0.116752] pnp 00:02: [io  0x0000-0x000f]

[    0.116753] pnp 00:02: [io  0x0080-0x008f]

[    0.116754] pnp 00:02: [io  0x00c0-0x00df]

[    0.116755] pnp 00:02: [dma 4]

[    0.116781] pnp 00:02: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0200 (active)

[    0.116989] pnp 00:03: [irq 12]

[    0.116989] pnp 00:03: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0f03 (active)

[    0.116989] pnp 00:04: [io  0x0378-0x037f]

[    0.116992] pnp 00:04: [io  0x0778-0x077f]

[    0.116996] pnp 00:04: [irq 7]

[    0.117052] pnp 00:04: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0400 (active)

[    0.118066] pnp: PnP ACPI: found 5 devices

[    0.118611] ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

[    0.154797] Switching to clocksource acpi_pm

[    0.155024] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 4 [io  0x0000-0xffff]

[    0.155027] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 5 [mem 0x00000000-0xffffffff]

[    0.155058] NET: Registered protocol family 2

[    0.155709] IP route cache hash table entries: 2048 (order: 1, 8192 bytes)

[    0.156436] TCP established hash table entries: 8192 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

[    0.157111] TCP bind hash table entries: 8192 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

[    0.157808] TCP: Hash tables configured (established 8192 bind 8192)

[    0.158367] TCP: reno registered

[    0.159077] UDP hash table entries: 256 (order: 1, 8192 bytes)

[    0.159742] UDP-Lite hash table entries: 256 (order: 1, 8192 bytes)

[    0.160618] NET: Registered protocol family 1

[    0.162133] RPC: Registered named UNIX socket transport module.

[    0.163144] RPC: Registered udp transport module.

[    0.163848] RPC: Registered tcp transport module.

[    0.164346] RPC: Registered tcp NFSv4.1 backchannel transport module.

[    0.165048] pci 0000:00:00.0: Limiting direct PCI/PCI transfers

[    0.165754] pci 0000:00:01.0: Activating ISA DMA hang workarounds

[    0.166380] pci 0000:00:02.0: Boot video device

[    0.166691] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] enabled at IRQ 11

[    0.167088] PCI: setting IRQ 11 as level-triggered

[    0.167166] PCI: CLS 0 bytes, default 64

[    0.167293] platform rtc_cmos: registered platform RTC device (no PNP device found)

[    0.168759] microcode: CPU0 sig=0x206a7, pf=0x1, revision=0x0

[    0.169386] microcode: Microcode Update Driver: v2.00 <tigran@aivazian.fsnet.co.uk>, Peter Oruba

[    0.171560] audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

[    0.172107] type=2000 audit(1356798883.171:1): initialized

[    0.188509] hrtimer: interrupt took 5695346 ns

[    0.189097] HugeTLB registered 4 MB page size, pre-allocated 0 pages

[    0.189097] VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.2

[    0.189097] Dquot-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order 0, 4096 bytes)

[    0.195173] NFS: Registering the id_resolver key type

[    0.195816] Key type id_resolver registered

[    0.196364] Key type id_legacy registered

[    0.197464] msgmni has been set to 486

[    0.197981] SELinux:  Registering netfilter hooks

[    0.198217] Block layer SCSI generic (bsg) driver version 0.4 loaded (major 253)

[    0.199091] io scheduler noop registered

[    0.199668] io scheduler deadline registered

[    0.200108] io scheduler cfq registered (default)

[    0.200883] pci_hotplug: PCI Hot Plug PCI Core version: 0.5

[    0.201866] Serial: 8250/16550 driver, 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

[    0.204718] Non-volatile memory driver v1.3

[    0.205556] Linux agpgart interface v0.103

[    0.207450] ACPI: AC Adapter [AC] (on-line)

[    0.208807] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input0

[    0.210781] ACPI: Power Button [PWRF]

[    0.211424] input: Sleep Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSLPBN:00/input/input1

[    0.212338] ACPI: Sleep Button [SLPF]

[    0.216992] [drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810

[    0.217660] [drm:i915_init] *ERROR* drm/i915 can't work without intel_agp module!

[    0.219154] ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT0] (battery present)

[    0.221368] kworker/u:1 (665) used greatest stack depth: 6972 bytes left

[    0.222971] brd: module loaded

[    0.224346] loop: module loaded

[    0.225162] ahci 0000:00:0d.0: version 3.0

[    0.225684] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] enabled at IRQ 5

[    0.226088] PCI: setting IRQ 5 as level-triggered

[    0.226092] ahci: SSS flag set, parallel bus scan disabled

[    0.227052] ahci 0000:00:0d.0: AHCI 0001.0100 32 slots 2 ports 3 Gbps 0x3 impl SATA mode

[    0.228098] ahci 0000:00:0d.0: flags: 64bit ncq stag only ccc 

[    0.228731] ahci 0000:00:0d.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.229174] scsi0 : ahci

[    0.229750] scsi1 : ahci

[    0.230085] ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m8192@0xf0840000 port 0xf0840100 irq 5

[    0.231110] ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m8192@0xf0840000 port 0xf0840180 irq 5

[    0.232266] ata_piix 0000:00:01.1: version 2.13

[    0.232342] ata_piix 0000:00:01.1: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.232677] scsi2 : ata_piix

[    0.234143] scsi3 : ata_piix

[    0.234772] ata3: PATA max UDMA/33 cmd 0x1f0 ctl 0x3f6 bmdma 0xd000 irq 14

[    0.235440] ata4: PATA max UDMA/33 cmd 0x170 ctl 0x376 bmdma 0xd008 irq 15

[    0.237361] e100: Intel(R) PRO/100 Network Driver, 3.5.24-k2-NAPI

[    0.238458] e100: Copyright(c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation

[    0.239145] e1000: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.3.21-k8-NAPI

[    0.239903] e1000: Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation.

[    0.241558] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] enabled at IRQ 10

[    0.242113] PCI: setting IRQ 10 as level-triggered

[    0.242146] e1000 0000:00:03.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.653021] ata4.00: ATAPI: VBOX CD-ROM, 1.0, max UDMA/133

[    0.654016] ata4.00: configured for UDMA/33

[    0.685157] e1000 0000:00:03.0: eth0: (PCI:33MHz:32-bit) 08:00:27:73:b5:0d

[    0.685803] e1000 0000:00:03.0: eth0: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection

[    0.686610] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] enabled at IRQ 9

[    0.687085] PCI: setting IRQ 9 as level-triggered

[    0.687103] e1000 0000:00:08.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    1.099380] ata1: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

[    1.100081] ata1.00: ATA-6: VBOX HARDDISK, 1.0, max UDMA/133

[    1.100672] ata1.00: 25165824 sectors, multi 128: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32)

[    1.101430] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

[    1.102049] scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      VBOX HARDDISK    1.0  PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    1.103556] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 25165824 512-byte logical blocks: (12.8 GB/12.0 GiB)

[    1.105206] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

[    1.105841] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    1.105862] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    1.107070] sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

[    1.132211] e1000 0000:00:08.0: eth1: (PCI:33MHz:32-bit) 08:00:27:00:75:94

[    1.132969] e1000 0000:00:08.0: eth1: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection

[    1.133792] e1000e: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - 2.0.0-k

[    1.134454] e1000e: Copyright(c) 1999 - 2012 Intel Corporation.

[    1.135142] sky2: driver version 1.30

[    1.135942] ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

[    1.136646] ehci_hcd: block sizes: qh 64 qtd 96 itd 160 sitd 96

[    1.136686] ohci_hcd: USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

[    1.137385] ohci_hcd: block sizes: ed 64 td 64

[    1.137455] ohci_hcd 0000:00:06.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    1.137467] ohci_hcd 0000:00:06.0: OHCI Host Controller

[    1.138235] ohci_hcd 0000:00:06.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

[    1.139425] ohci_hcd 0000:00:06.0: created debug files

[    1.139436] ohci_hcd 0000:00:06.0: irq 11, io mem 0xf0804000

[    1.144484]  sda: sda1 sda2 sda3

[    1.145411] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

[    1.169095] Refined TSC clocksource calibration: 2015.151 MHz.

[    1.169849] Switching to clocksource tsc

[    1.191243] ohci_hcd 0000:00:06.0: OHCI controller state

[    1.191251] ohci_hcd 0000:00:06.0: OHCI 1.0, NO legacy support registers, rh state running

[    1.191263] ohci_hcd 0000:00:06.0: control 0x283 RWC HCFS=operational CBSR=3

[    1.191268] ohci_hcd 0000:00:06.0: cmdstatus 0x00000 SOC=0

[    1.191273] ohci_hcd 0000:00:06.0: intrstatus 0x00000000

[    1.191277] ohci_hcd 0000:00:06.0: intrenable 0x8000005a MIE RHSC UE RD WDH

[    1.191295] ohci_hcd 0000:00:06.0: hcca frame #0001

[    1.191300] ohci_hcd 0000:00:06.0: roothub.a 00000208 POTPGT=0 NPS NDP=8(8)

[    1.191305] ohci_hcd 0000:00:06.0: roothub.b 00000000 PPCM=0000 DR=0000

[    1.191309] ohci_hcd 0000:00:06.0: roothub.status 00008000 DRWE

[    1.191314] ohci_hcd 0000:00:06.0: roothub.portstatus [0] 0x00010101 CSC PPS CCS

[    1.191318] ohci_hcd 0000:00:06.0: roothub.portstatus [1] 0x00000100 PPS

[    1.191322] ohci_hcd 0000:00:06.0: roothub.portstatus [2] 0x00000100 PPS

[    1.191327] ohci_hcd 0000:00:06.0: roothub.portstatus [3] 0x00000100 PPS

[    1.191331] ohci_hcd 0000:00:06.0: roothub.portstatus [4] 0x00000100 PPS

[    1.191336] ohci_hcd 0000:00:06.0: roothub.portstatus [5] 0x00000100 PPS

[    1.191340] ohci_hcd 0000:00:06.0: roothub.portstatus [6] 0x00000100 PPS

[    1.191344] ohci_hcd 0000:00:06.0: roothub.portstatus [7] 0x00000100 PPS

[    1.191356] usb usb1: default language 0x0409

[    1.191360] usb usb1: udev 1, busnum 1, minor = 0

[    1.191362] usb usb1: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    1.192033] usb usb1: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    1.192959] usb usb1: Product: OHCI Host Controller

[    1.193583] usb usb1: Manufacturer: Linux 3.5.7-gentoo ohci_hcd

[    1.194182] usb usb1: SerialNumber: 0000:00:06.0

[    1.194795] usb usb1: usb_probe_device

[    1.194798] usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    1.194803] usb usb1: adding 1-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[    1.194841] hub 1-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[    1.194842] hub 1-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    1.194843] hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    1.195438] hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

[    1.196069] hub 1-0:1.0: standalone hub

[    1.196071] hub 1-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

[    1.196072] hub 1-0:1.0: global over-current protection

[    1.196073] hub 1-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 0ms

[    1.196080] hub 1-0:1.0: local power source is good

[    1.196081] hub 1-0:1.0: no over-current condition exists

[    1.196082] hub 1-0:1.0: trying to enable port power on non-switchable hub

[    1.196385] uhci_hcd: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver

[    1.197265] usbcore: registered new interface driver usblp

[    1.198197] Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

[    1.199121] usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

[    1.199859] USB Mass Storage support registered.

[    1.201197] usbcore: registered new interface driver libusual

[    1.201962] i8042: PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K,PNP0f03:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

[    1.735365] ohci_hcd 0000:00:06.0: GetStatus roothub.portstatus [0] = 0x00010101 CSC PPS CCS

[    1.735373] hub 1-0:1.0: port 1: status 0101 change 0001

[    1.735539] serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

[    1.736115] serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

[    1.736879] mousedev: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

[    1.737784] input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input2

[    1.742794] input: ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse as /devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input3

[    1.743832] rtc_cmos rtc_cmos: rtc core: registered rtc_cmos as rtc0

[    1.744369] rtc0: alarms up to one day, 114 bytes nvram

[    1.745505] device-mapper: ioctl: 4.22.0-ioctl (2011-10-19) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

[    1.747076] cpuidle: using governor ladder

[    1.747682] cpuidle: using governor menu

[    1.748196] EFI Variables Facility v0.08 2004-May-17

[    1.749556] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

[    1.750124] usbhid: USB HID core driver

[    1.751028] Netfilter messages via NETLINK v0.30.

[    1.751620] nf_conntrack version 0.5.0 (3890 buckets, 15560 max)

[    1.752258] ctnetlink v0.93: registering with nfnetlink.

[    1.752952] ip_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team

[    1.753552] TCP: cubic registered

[    1.754086] Initializing XFRM netlink socket

[    1.754777] NET: Registered protocol family 10

[    1.755470] ip6_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team

[    1.756106] sit: IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

[    1.756842] NET: Registered protocol family 17

[    1.757999] Key type dns_resolver registered

[    1.758729] Using IPI No-Shortcut mode

[    1.759281] PM: Hibernation image not present or could not be loaded.

[    1.759292] registered taskstats version 1

[    1.760258]   Magic number: 8:942:591

[    1.760843] console [netcon0] enabled

[    1.761325] netconsole: network logging started

[    1.761907] ALSA device list:

[    1.762320]   No soundcards found.

[    1.836040] hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0002 evt 0000

[    1.836055] hub 1-0:1.0: port 1, status 0101, change 0000, 12 Mb/s

[    1.838186] ata2: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

[    1.838964] ata2.00: ATA-6: VBOX HARDDISK, 1.0, max UDMA/133

[    1.839635] ata2.00: 33554432 sectors, multi 128: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32)

[    1.840250] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133

[    1.840896] scsi 1:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      VBOX HARDDISK    1.0  PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    1.842838] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] 33554432 512-byte logical blocks: (17.1 GB/16.0 GiB)

[    1.843624] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

[    1.844116] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    1.844130] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    1.845454] sd 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0

[    1.860816]  sdb: sdb1

[    1.861576] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI disk

[    1.863182] scsi 3:0:0:0: CD-ROM            VBOX     CD-ROM           1.0  PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    1.866161] sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 32x/32x xa/form2 tray

[    1.866777] cdrom: Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

[    1.867778] sr 3:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

[    1.868117] sr 3:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 5

[    1.868893] md: Waiting for all devices to be available before autodetect

[    1.869348] md: If you don't use raid, use raid=noautodetect

[    1.870131] md: Autodetecting RAID arrays.

[    1.870596] md: Scanned 0 and added 0 devices.

[    1.871691] md: autorun ...

[    1.872391] md: ... autorun DONE.

[    1.900449] kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

[    1.901861] EXT3-fs (sda3): mounted filesystem with writeback data mode

[    1.902372] VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly on device 8:3.

[    1.903098] Freeing unused kernel memory: 452k freed

[    1.903819] Write protecting the kernel text: 6672k

[    1.904383] Write protecting the kernel read-only data: 2088k

[    1.910414] ohci_hcd 0000:00:06.0: GetStatus roothub.portstatus [0] = 0x00100103 PRSC PPS PES CCS

[    1.962184] usb 1-1: new full-speed USB device number 2 using ohci_hcd

[    2.037169] ohci_hcd 0000:00:06.0: GetStatus roothub.portstatus [0] = 0x00100103 PRSC PPS PES CCS

[    2.109101] usb 1-1: ep0 maxpacket = 8

[    2.114328] usb 1-1: skipped 1 descriptor after interface

[    2.116340] usb 1-1: default language 0x0409

[    2.119970] usb 1-1: udev 2, busnum 1, minor = 1

[    2.119982] usb 1-1: New USB device found, idVendor=80ee, idProduct=0021

[    2.120725] usb 1-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=3, SerialNumber=0

[    2.121664] usb 1-1: Product: USB Tablet

[    2.122152] usb 1-1: Manufacturer: VirtualBox

[    2.122904] kworker/u:3 (859) used greatest stack depth: 6916 bytes left

[    2.123643] usb 1-1: usb_probe_device

[    2.123646] usb 1-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    2.123849] usb 1-1: adding 1-1:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[    2.123916] usbhid 1-1:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[    2.123919] usbhid 1-1:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    2.133290] input: VirtualBox USB Tablet as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:06.0/usb1/1-1/1-1:1.0/input/input4

[    2.134505] hid-generic 0003:80EE:0021.0001: input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [VirtualBox USB Tablet] on usb-0000:00:06.0-1/input0

[    2.135566] hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0002

[    2.550903] kbd_mode (869) used greatest stack depth: 6592 bytes left

[    2.587947] loadkeys (870) used greatest stack depth: 5840 bytes left

[    2.588841] init-early.sh (868) used greatest stack depth: 5556 bytes left

[    3.513528] udevd[995]: starting version 171

[    3.943481] input: Unspecified device as /devices/virtual/input/input5

[    3.944053] vboxguest: major 0, IRQ 9, I/O port d020, MMIO at 00000000f0400000 (size 0x400000)

[    3.944493] vboxguest: Successfully loaded version 4.1.22 (interface 0x00010004)

[    5.915178] EXT3-fs (sda3): using internal journal

[    6.063347] Adding 131068k swap on /dev/sda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:131068k 

[    6.117243] kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

[    6.117349] EXT3-fs (sdb1): using internal journal

[    6.117351] EXT3-fs (sdb1): mounted filesystem with writeback data mode

[    9.062699] e1000: eth0 NIC Link is Up 1000 Mbps Full Duplex, Flow Control: RX

[    9.069194] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth1: link is not ready

[    9.071860] e1000: eth1 NIC Link is Up 1000 Mbps Full Duplex, Flow Control: RX

[    9.072362] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth1: link becomes ready

mybox ~ # 

```

From /var/log/messages:

eth1: sendmsg: Cannot assign requested address

What am I doing wrong.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

brent_weaver,

Make friends with wgetpaste.  Your dmesg is truncated.

If the address cannot be assigned, it may already be in use.

----------

## brent_weaver

Hey, thanks for that I have never used it... Linux rocks  :Smile: 

http://bpaste.net/show/67123/

Thanks!

----------

## NeddySeagoon

brent_weaver,

dmesg was no help in this case.

What does 

```
ping 192.168.56.50
```

tell you ?

Do you have a dhcp server on 192.168.56.0/24?

If so, what IP addresses is it allowed to serve?

----------

## Unsacrificed

I have the same problem and I find resolution.

This behavior (ignore static ip and uses dhcp) is due init scripts for network interfaces not in runlevels. You may check it by "rc-status -a". To resolve it simply add net.eth0 & net.eth1 in default runlevel ("rc-update add net.eth0 default ; rc-update add net.eth1 default).

----------

